
Super PAC's Browser Extension Replaces 'Mitch McConnell' with 'Moscow Mitch' - fooey
https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/462364-liberal-ssuuper-pac-launches-browser-extension-replacing-mitch-mcconnell
======
radamadah
I lightly chuckled. I chuckled more when there were two typos in as many
sentences; "Goole Chrome browsers" and "said that the extension with "help
expose"".

